# Post your dogs



## 49ER (Jun 19, 2013)

I got 2 boxers love these little brats


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2013)

nice lookin dogs


----------



## JM750 (Jun 20, 2013)

Why did you blacken out the dogs face and not yours?  LOL


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

JM750 said:


> Why did you blacken out the dogs face and not yours?  LOL



Lol shes got a cute black face dam I should have blocked my face more on the last one I can almost see my face perfect


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't post my dogs because I have LE next door. They will put 2+2 together.

Nice looking dogs though


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 20, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Can't post my dogs because I have LE next door. They will put 2+2 together.
> 
> Nice looking dogs though



Le????????????


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Le????????????



Law enforcement....wtf Hero did you lose your libido? Get that shit off your avi....need a nice set of sweater puppies up in there...puppies no pun intended


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 20, 2013)

Its the opposite im trying not to think about boobs. The tren is making me rapy.:sly:


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah my boxer lady just turned one


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah my boxer lady just turned one


Hahaha that a cute ass pic (in a very manly voice) lol


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 20, 2013)

Love Dogs more than I do people.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

I still cant fivure this picture shit out. Si's only sucky thing... but I guess I could be better with comouters too. But damn its a headache to post pics eiyher doesn't work or the pics come out hella tiny


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://s212.photobucket.com/user/mistah187/media/20130619_184701_zpse21b9c12.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Still wish the pic would just come up


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> I still cant fivure this picture shit out. Si's only sucky thing... but I guess I could be better with comouters too. But damn its a headache to post pics eiyher doesn't work or the pics come out hella tiny



I know exactly what u mean it was a bitch to figure out I downloaded p.bucket and I have to copy the pics to my clipboard then add it directly on to here im on a phone by the way.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor dogs gotta wear that 9er crap though. Animal cruelty!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2013)

Friend put on Facebook today:

Remember that no matter how much somebody loves you, there is a dog somewhere that loves you more


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Love Dogs more than I do people.



×2 bro fuck people lol


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://s212.photobucket.com/user/mistah187/media/20130619_184701_zpse21b9c12.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Popeye (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Popeye (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 20, 2013)

My Boxer passed away on my wife's Bday in 2011.. RIP Max You were a king amongst dogs.. The other is Sophie she's still kicking strong being 9 years old..


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> My Boxer passed away on my wife's Bday in 2011.. RIP Max You were a king amongst dogs.. The other is Sophie she's still kicking strong being 9 years old..



Sorry for your loss bro me and my family are super attached to our dogs there like our kids


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 20, 2013)

49ER said:


> Sorry for your loss bro me and my family are super attached to our dogs there like our kids



thank you sir. The first week was tough, it gets better. Still get emotional when I see other Boxers, especially ones that look like him - just like yours. I'm happy seeing your dogs. I'm sure you love them very much. Respect


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2013)

This is my second boxer and they're just great pets. Ill never get anything else. She's my baby and my best friend.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

BigHerm said:


>



Lmfao thats a good pic right there!


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 20, 2013)

BigHerm said:


>



So pretty herm. Love it. Looks like we bros love our boxers.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> So pretty herm. Love it. Looks like we bros love our boxers.



We love the sauce and our boxers. Lol


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

One of my favorites


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

tried to get the pic to come up it didnt. ^^^^


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

eureka! it can be done


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2013)

my dog buck


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## mistah187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> View attachment 639
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polk highschool baby!


----------



## Azog (Jun 20, 2013)

9 weeks old when I got my boy.





5-6 months looking like a complete dipshit/stoner.





1 year old


----------



## Azog (Jun 20, 2013)

I will snap some new pics. He is approaching his 2nd bday and has packed on about 20+lbs of lean mass in the past 8month bulking cycle . 

I 2nd everything all of you have said about dogs and people. Fastest way to get me to punch you is to fuck with my dog.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 20, 2013)

Azog your GSD is sick...... i love the darker looking gsds. Is he from European bloodlines, work bread or show dog?

I want a dog so bad right now, but i am away 4 days a week because of my work schedule. I will have to wait till my schedule changes


----------



## Azog (Jun 20, 2013)

He's a dark sable from Czech and Slovakian working lines. I got him cause I've been told/Ive read while not as good as Schutzhund dogs, these eastern dogs are a bit harder and tougher. So far its true, I swear I could hit him in the head with a brick and he wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 20, 2013)

my pitbull,  Boulder


----------



## PFM (Jun 20, 2013)

This fucker...................


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> This fucker...................



sucks really bad when that happens lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## 49ER (Jun 21, 2013)

PFM said:


> This fucker...................


Lmao just like mine you cant leave them alone they tear up everything


----------



## 49ER (Jun 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


>



Thats a bad ass dog


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2013)

Alaskan Malamute 

more wolf than dog


----------



## 49ER (Jun 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Alaskan Malamute
> 
> more wolf than dog



Looks like it are they people friendly?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2013)

49ER said:


> Looks like it are they people friendly?



They do great with people especially kids... they're a little touchy around other dogs tho


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 21, 2013)

14 wk old Staffordshire bull terrier.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 21, 2013)

Frank the intimidator.




Friendliest pup there is.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


>




Had one when I was a kid, very good dogs.. just wish they didn't shed hair.

I love how they howl, sounds like they're talking lol.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 21, 2013)

Little fuckers broke the sprinklers and got all muddy


----------



## RISE (Jun 21, 2013)

couple of my little fuckers.  The American Pitbull is Tyson (white) and the American Bully is Jackson.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 21, 2013)

The dog ate the wife's new shoes.


----------



## DF (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's my dog his name is Ugh.  He's so cuddly.  I found him while I was hiking along Ken's ass.  He was stuck down deep in a crack.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 22, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Here's my dog his name is Ugh.  He's so cuddly.  I found him while I was hiking along Ken's ass.  He was stuck down deep in a crack.



Hahaha.     .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Azog (Jun 26, 2013)

What are you all feeding your furry friends? Like me, my boy is on a strict diet. Consists mostly of chicken backs with whole rabbits, pork forelegs, turkey necks, and whole fish thrown in. I highly recommend a raw diet. My dog does not have fucked breath or teeth, his shits turn into gray dust in a few days, he does not shit excessively, he doesn't have stinky dog funk fur, and best of all he never farts...ever. Also, he is fucking shredded like me . Seriously, look into it. It is awesome!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Here's my dog his name is Ugh.  He's so cuddly.  I found him while I was hiking along Ken's ass.  He was stuck down deep in a crack.



that's the cutest little puppy i've ever seen.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's my boy


----------



## 49ER (Jun 28, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> View attachment 647
> 
> 
> Here's my boy



Whats his cycle? Nice looking Dog that little dude is yoked! LOL


----------



## creekrat (Jun 28, 2013)

My only daughter


----------



## creekrat (Jun 28, 2013)

what the hell. didn't post


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> View attachment 647
> 
> 
> Here's my boy



awesome head on him


----------



## RISE (Jun 29, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> View attachment 647
> 
> 
> Here's my boy



nice bully bro!


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2013)

my son


----------



## 49ER (Jun 29, 2013)

Jada said:


> my son



What kind of dog is that? Those dogs are cute as fuck (manly voice)


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2013)

49ER said:


> What kind of dog is that? Those dogs are cute as fuck (manly voice)



Its a maltese


----------



## 49ER (Jun 29, 2013)

Jada said:


> Its a maltese



I wish I could have a little dog like that my  boxers are idiots they play to ruff with smaller dogs smacking them with there paws lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2013)

I wanted a bigger dog but I have small children, I read and heard so many horror stories that it freaked me out so decided a small dog would b best .


----------



## Kohler (Jun 29, 2013)

This was IKE, he was my boy. 95lbs APBT. I had to suddenly give him the pink juice and buried him last year in my uncles back yard after 12 years of mans best friend. Literally.  He lived with me in states where I didnt know a soul.  
I wept like a baby burying this guy, it was one of the hardest things ive ever had to do.
Ive got more dogs, ill post more pics.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 29, 2013)

Kohler said:


>



Ahah your dog is amazing. Hes like " You Mirrin? I need a dog like that ahaha.


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2013)

Kohler said:


> This was IKE, he was my boy. 95lbs APBT. I had to suddenly give him the pink juice and buried him last year in my uncles back yard after 12 years of mans best friend. Literally.  He lived with me in states where I didnt know a soul.
> I wept like a baby burying this guy, it was one of the hardest things ive ever had to do.
> Ive got more dogs, ill post more pics.



Beautiful dog


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 29, 2013)

Definitely not as beefy as all these other dogs, but I still love this little bigger!!!


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gunner

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/Dog/image_zps8a5e5a40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Braw16/media/Dog/image_zps0871f703.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 29, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## RISE (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Kohler.  It almost put me in tears just thinking of the day I'm going to need to do that with my boys.


----------



## Azog (Jun 30, 2013)

RISE said:


> Sorry to hear that Kohler.  It almost put me in tears just thinking of the day I'm going to need to do that with my boys.



I am putting my shepherd on a boat with 100lbs of dear carcass and setting it ablaze before pushing it down a river. Drogo deserves a proper Viking burial.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 30, 2013)

Azog said:


> I am putting my shepherd on a boat with 100lbs of dear carcass and setting it ablaze before pushing it down a river. Drogo deserves a proper Viking burial.



I wonder if you need permits to do that.


----------



## RISE (Jun 30, 2013)

Azog said:


> I am putting my shepherd on a boat with 100lbs of dear carcass and setting it ablaze before pushing it down a river. Drogo deserves a proper Viking burial.



With Amon Amarth blasting in the background


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 1, 2013)

49ER said:


> Whats his cycle? Nice looking Dog that little dude is yoked! LOL



That's man. All genetics 



Brother Bundy said:


> awesome head on him



Thanks man appreciate it



RISE said:


> nice bully bro!



Thanks bro.. Born and bred here. Been with me since he came out the puss..


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bull mastiff/Dane mix


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 29, 2013)

Ain't seen any fresh pic in here for a while. I thought if try get it going again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Ain't seen any fresh pic in here for a while. I thought if try get it going again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a great looking dog and your daughter (?) is adorable. Excellent pic!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Great looking dogs. I'll post my boy up when I figure out how.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 29, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Great looking dogs. I'll post my boy up when I figure out how.


 When you do let me know!


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 29, 2013)

said it uploaded wth


----------



## stonetag (Dec 29, 2013)

View attachment 754
http://i.imgur.com/0Qw0ZpWs.jpg My dog Tag the Frisbee killer and some random little girl. He truly is my best friend, goes to work with me everyday, so damn smart it's crazy.
I don't know why the pic is so small?


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 29, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a great looking dog and your daughter (?) is adorable. Excellent pic!



To left step daughter age 12 & to right my daughter age 4. And 1yo staffie.
Gonna try repost better quality pics.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 29, 2013)

My crazy staffie Sloane.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 29, 2013)

My baby girl...













​


----------



## stonetag (Dec 29, 2013)

Popeye said:


> My baby girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great memories in those pics Pops, Daughter had two boxers, the male passed away a couple of months a go, he was white which I thought strange for a boxer, I will see if I can find a pic of him.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 29, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Great memories in those pics Pops, Daughter had two boxers, the male passed away a couple of months a go, he was white which I thought strange for a boxer, I will see if I can find a pic of him.


http://i.imgur.com/VFSulrps.jpg daughters dogs Bubbs (white) lex, anyway Bubbs is gone.  And yes she is one of those people that dress up their pets.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> View attachment 755
> View attachment 756
> View attachment 757
> 
> My crazy staffie Sloane.



Nice family, Mate! You done good.


----------



## djt248 (Dec 30, 2013)

French bulldog. Worst gas ever.


----------



## shenky (Dec 30, 2013)

this is the best thread on this site haha


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's one of my rug rats
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here  are the two of them


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Dec 30, 2013)

No1uknw said:


> View attachment 759
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha. Priceless!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 30, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Ha ha. Priceless!


Lmao..good stuff


----------



## stonetag (Dec 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


>


Every time I cruise through these pics I stop and laugh at this one! she could hear a grasshopper fart in the next county! lol


----------



## No1uknw (Dec 31, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Lmao..good stuff


 Honestly these guys are pussy magnets. A little dog all dressed up with sunglasses is an instant ice breaker with the ladies. They just come up and start talking to you. That and people always want to buy my long haired one.


----------



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

My two rescue pup's.  The breed gets such a bad wrap, they are the sweetest dogs on the face of the planet!


----------



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

One more.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g168/tcs439/shared/hugs.jpg


----------



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

Would post more but Ive exceeded my limit.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## widehips71 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 29, 2014)

My baby boy Desi....
he is paralyzed, but uses his wheelchair. Its been a yr Dec 22nd, and I just could not put him down. Now he is so fast and gets around like there is nothing wrong with him....When I am having a bad day, I just look at him and smile...


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

names Regen, rot + german


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 29, 2014)

ohhhh he's sooooo cute....


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> ohhhh he's sooooo cute....



best part is when he takes a shit in this cold weather and steam comes out of his ass....


----------



## ManifestIron (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## BigBubba (Aug 2, 2019)

Phoenix, my 4yo GSD Service Dog. I was blessed 6 months ago with her, and to be honest if it wasnt for her, I am not sure I would be here today. They run about $35,000 to train. And she is worth EVERY ****ing penny and more.


----------



## pizza (Aug 2, 2019)

This is Champ; he passed on July 5th last year. He was about 3 weeks away from his 14th birthday. Had him since he was 6 weeks. Loved this dog.


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 2, 2019)

pizza said:


> View attachment 8234
> 
> 
> This is Champ; he passed on July 5th last year. He was about 3 weeks away from his 14th birthday. Had him since he was 6 weeks. Loved this dog.



Reminds me of the saying "To us they are but a few years of our life, to them we are their whole life". Dogs are amazing, we dont deserve them I am sure.


----------



## DNW (Aug 2, 2019)

Koda. Passed apr 10 last year. I miss him dearly. 

View attachment 8236


----------

